# Beware of white Toyota Corollas



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

2:30 am this morning> Just got back from Jumeirah and was getting out of my car here in Sharjah (Al-Taawun street) on a deserted street when I noticed a white Toyota Corolla pulling up behind me. This Arab looking guy in Pakistani clothes got out and came to my passenger window. My first thought was that they gonna carjack my ass. Anyways he flashed his wallet for a second and told me to give him my license and car registration. 

Turns out that he was an officer of the Sharjah CID and wanted to see if the car was mine or not. I told him that he scared the **** out of me and that i thought that he was gonna pull a knife or a gun and steal my car (ahmm had a bad experience in Southern California once). 

Well he was all friendly and stuff and even spoke a bit of Farsi (Persian language), and told me that I should pull up my window if somebody pulls a weapon on me. Yeah right, as if its hard to break a car window 

This was the second time that I have been asked for my id and stuff by CID. The other time was in Jumeirah when I had parked my car next to the Deputy Chief of Polices house which looked more like a mansion btw. Back then it was also a white Toyota Corolla. 

So if you see one a white Corolla in your rearview mirror then do not speed and dont get scared if they pull over next to you and come up to your car


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

You're gonna be in trouble....

That was their undercover car and you've just blown it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Ramin said:


> 2:30 am this morning> Just got back from Jumeirah and was getting out of my car here in Sharjah (Al-Taawun street) on a deserted street when I noticed a white Toyota Corolla pulling up behind me. _*This Arab looking guy in Pakistani clothes*_ got out and came to my passenger window.


Dude - I'm a very open minded guy and I joke around and stuff but let's say you are going to bash someone make sure you do it right... "this Arab looking guy in Pakistani clothes"? where's the logic behind that? They are not Arabs - Persians, Afganis, Pakistanis, Indians... are not Arabs.

Second point - about 80% of CID's are not locals - nor are they Arabs they are Indians & Pakistanis who dress and look like most Indians and Pakistanis you see on the street. I go agree with you that most of them drive Toyota Yaris'


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

ahmm joey, i was born in karachi, my bro-in-law is pakistani. i speak urdu perfectly [smile]

i was told this morning by bro-in-law this morning that many of the CID officers are also Indians/Pakistanis. but i seriously doubt that the guys who asked me for my id/registration were Pakis, after all they would have said something after seeing karachi mentioned as my place of birth on my german passport and on my iranian license


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

I do not know where you get this information. CID is Indians/Pakistanis.

The first requirements to be in the police force you have to be uae nationality. Second I did not know that CID Dubai and CID Sharjah have same type of car.

Ramin, I thought you say you are Iranian. but you are Pakistanis. And when the CID stop you which license you show them Iranian license?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I reckon Iranian by descent (Family), born in Karachi but has spent time in Iran during her adult life (where she got her licence) then moved to Germany to work and spent enough time there to become naturalised or has a parent who is German...

...and now stirring it up in Dubai - she seems like a well travelled (although slightly polarised) lady


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I reckon Iranian by descent (Family), born in Karachi but has spent time in Iran during her adult life (where she got her licence) then moved to Germany to work and spent enough time there to become naturalised or has a parent who is German...
> 
> ...and now stirring it up in Dubai - she seems like a well travelled (although slightly polarised) lady


How do you know that Ramin is a woman???


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

@ mr.alsuwaidi >>been told that there are some indians/pakistanis who have received citizenship. secondly there are lots of UAE nationals of Iranian descent (mostly from the city of Shiraz). also I know that CID officers dont all drive the same car , however I am guessing that most of their cars are cheaper cars so they dont stand out soo much. 

even though i am in the UAE on my german passport I drive with my Iranian. didnt feel like spending 1000+ Euros on a driving license in germany 

@crazy> ahmm you almost got it right, but i wasnt raised in karachi or iran. didnt go to germany for "work", and I am definitely not "polarized" (i try my best to view everything with neutral eyes).


ooh....sorry to disappoint the guys (and crazy also  ), but i am 100% male


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> I do not know where you get this information. CID is Indians/Pakistanis.
> 
> The first requirements to be in the police force you have to be uae nationality.


Mr. Alsuwaidi,

They are 80% Indian/Pakistanis who's lived here for 30-40-50 years even born here... they also have local passports. I know this because they come into Cinema every week and I speak with them. 

Strange - but very true. Everything is monitored


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

JoeyDee, yes they are Indian/Pakistanis who’s lived here and have passport. But they are few not a lot. 

Ramin, yes there are Iranian descent lived here but not all of they get the passport. How come you drive with your Iranian license, is not allowed.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you look at their "ID" cards? Or did they just flash them, I was pulled for doing an illegal move in Ajman, the guy said he was CID (White landcruiser/kandora) i asked him for his ID and, surprise, surprise, he fumbled in his wallet and went away.

Now I'm not saying this guy was or wasn't CID, but firstly, why did he just give you a quick flash so to speak? and secondly, what "crime" had you committed to make him stop you in the first place, random stops only happen with uniformed here? 

There's loads of cases in the courts of people imitating CID, and just because we're in "their" country doesn't make them right.

I think you've been hoodwinked....


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

andy, of course i asked him to show me his id again and i looked at it carefully 

they didnt ask me to pull over or anything. they crept up behind my car when i had parked it already (Around 3am on a quiet, dark street in sharjah) and was getting ready to get out if my car.


----------

